# HH Fahrtechnikseminar: BS freut sich



## 11.11.03 BAM (4. September 2003)

Wie wärs denn mit dieser Übung:
kurzfristig verabreden zum biken, das verbraucht maximal eine halbe Seite thread, losfahren ca 50- 70 Km, Tempo und Anforderungen der Strecke völlig egal, Hauptsache keine langen Pausen und unterwegs nicht soviel quatschen, dann kommt mit den Kilometern die Ausdauer und Technik von ganz allein. Protektoren und Stützräder können dann getrost zuhause bleiben. Ausserdem sollte man als Anfänger möglichst mit Leuten fahren die schon mehr drauf haben, dann lernt man auch in einen Minibombentrichter zufahren, ohne das einem die Hose hinterwärts feucht wird.
Ich frage mich, wie jemals einer von euch auf dem Rad sitzend über den Deister gekommen ist. Schiebend?

Ich hoffe das war, obwohl völlig harmlos, provozierend, belästigend und ausreichend auch mir 6 Strafpunkte für eine Verwarnung zu erteilen. Von meinem lieblings Hoppelmann empfangen, kann man das nur als ultimativen Ritterschlag empfinden.



Wenn nicht sollte ausschlaggebend sein, dass ich nicht aus H(a)H(a), wird doch so gesprochen oder?, komme, sondern aus Braunschweig. 

BAM sagt zum Thema Zensur: DDR rules!  


Ps: An Bug`s
Wusstest Du eigentlich das Deinen emails Viren angehängt sind?

Beste Grüsse von Ritter BAM


----------



## 11.11.03 BAM (4. September 2003)

Damit hier keine Missverständnisse aufkommen, ich habe absolut nichts gegen Hamburger Mountainbiker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gempi (4. September 2003)

Nee nee, BAM, also so geht das nu wirklich nicht. *kopfschüttel*

Es ist nunmal leider so, das in Hamburg City viel und hart gearbeitet werden muß, da ist das alles nicht so einfach mit schnell mal ne Tour fahren, auch von wegen Gelände und so, HaBe's kann man ja auch nicht mehr jedem anbieten. Man kann ja schon froh sein das man grad nochmal ein paar Leute für so einen Workshop zusammen kriegt, und auch das geht nur ultrakurzfristig.

Ich will euch auch überhaupt nicht den Spaß verderben, die Vorfreude spritzt ja förmlich aus jedem Posting, speziell Smiley wünscht, denke ich, jeder alles Gute und viel Spass!



Ich möchte auch noch mal sagen, das es mich auch nur ganz geringfügig stört, das das Norddeutschland-Forum eigentlich ein Hamburg-Forum ist, aber ich meine die Masse (und Klasse) die machts! 

Ich denke nach dieser schon wieder fast verbalen Entgleisung von BAM hat auch er sich die 6 Punkte redlich verdient.  Gibt's eigentlich irgendwo nen Bußgeldkatalog, man kann ja hier nichtmal ******** schreiben, geht eigentlich gar nicht alles. 
BAM, gönn dir schonmal ne Familienpackung Antibiotika, dann haste auch keine Probleme mehr mit Viren!


----------



## 11.11.03 BAM (4. September 2003)

Orginalzitat Smiley: 



> Ich freue mich auch schon riesig auf das Wochenende...





> wer freut sich noch



ICH


----------



## Pan (4. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Gempi _
> *Ich möchte auch noch mal sagen, das es mich auch nur ganz geringfügig stört, das das Norddeutschland-Forum eigentlich ein Hamburg-Forum ist, aber ich meine die Masse (und Klasse) die machts!*




...wie bist Du den drauf???

Is ja (fast so  ), als wenn ich behaupten würde, dass B/B- und EFHTW-Forum seien ESK-dominiert... 

Die "Hamburger Jungs und Deerns" sind halt etwas aktiver als die "Elm-Gang"...so what??


Nachsatz: Kannst ja mal ein Braunschweig/Helmstedt/Wolfsburg/Königslutter-Forum beantragen. Vielleicht ist Dir damit geholfen.


----------



## foxi (4. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von BAM _
> *Wie wärs denn mit dieser Übung:
> kurzfristig verabreden zum biken, das verbraucht maximal eine halbe Seite thread, *


bist wohl neidisch, oder hast Angst das nichts mehr abkiegts


----------



## *blacksheep* (4. September 2003)

Vielleicht sollte sich BAM, statt hier dumme Sprüche abzulassen, lieber mal um das hier kümmern: 

*Warning: db_connect(): stream does not support seeking in /is/htdocs/34659/www.1st-cycle.de/shop/include/connect.inc on line 4*

EINFACH NUR LOL!

In diesem Sinne: Frohes Schaffen!

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## Wraith (4. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Janus _
> *Vielleicht sollte sich BAM, statt hier dumme Sprüche abzulassen, lieber mal um das hier kümmern:
> 
> Warning: db_connect(): stream does not support seeking in /is/htdocs/34659/www.1st-cycle.de/shop/include/connect.inc on line 4
> ...



Das ist das typische Szenario eines gescheiterten Kaufmanns.
Wenn's mit dem Web-Shop nicht mehr funktioniert, dann wird herumgetrollt.


----------



## himbeertoni (4. September 2003)

vieleicht kommst du auch mal vorbei und wir reden über dein problem so von mann zu mann

 aber ich schätze dafür fehlt dir ein bischen der mut 

also bitte ich dich auf diesem wege...........

!!!!lass uns bitte in ruh!!!!


mfg, toni


----------



## 11.11.03 BAM (4. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *
> 
> ...Gott, dem Himmel oder wem auch immer sei Dank, bin ich nie in die Verlegenheit gekommen eine von Erich's Kaderschmieden besuchen zu müssen. Das mal vorweg!!! *



Wieso eigentlich nicht? Dann wärst Du jetzt vielleicht Weltmeister.




> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Warst Du jemals im Deister? Kennst Du die dortigen Trails?*



Ja.______ Ja, ein bisschen. 
Geht halt hoch und runter wie überall.



> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Ich kann mich an einen von Deiner Sorte erinnern, der hat auch ob unserer Schiebepassagen in den Alpen gelästert.
> 
> Vor Ort hat er dann ebenfalls geschoben...*



Wenn Du je einen von meiner Sorte kennengelernt hättest, wüßtest Du das die niemals schieben und wenn doch , dann soweit vorne das es keiner sehen kann. 




> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *
> ...also halt den Ball flach, junga Froind!!! *


 


Junga Froind ist echt lustig.Ich bin BAM


----------



## *blacksheep* (4. September 2003)

... am besten dürfte es sein, Existenzen wie BAM und Konsorten zu ignorieren...

Damit klinke ich mich aus der Diskussion aus!

So long,

Janus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 11.11.03 BAM (4. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von wraith _
> *
> 
> Das ist das typische Szenario eines gescheiterten Kaufmanns.
> Wenn's mit dem Web-Shop nicht mehr funktioniert, dann wird herumgetrollt.     *



Wer im Glashaus sitzt (sprich studiert )  sollte nicht usw.........

Leider ist mein Webmaster ein..........,und ich bin am Comp noch nicht so fit. Falls Du mir bei diesem Problem helfen kannst, melde ich als Steuerzahler hiermit  meinen Anspruch auf Deine guten Taten an.

Wieso gescheitert?


----------



## 11.11.03 BAM (4. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von himbeertoni _
> *vieleicht kommst du auch mal vorbei und wir reden über dein problem so von mann zu mann   *



Guter Vorschlag. Aber warum nicht biken statt reden?


----------



## Pan (4. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Janus _
> *... am besten dürfte es sein, Existenzen wie BAM und Konsorten zu ignorieren...
> 
> Damit klinke ich mich aus der Diskussion aus!
> ...




Bin ebenfalls raus...


----------



## Hattrick (4. September 2003)

> Dieser Benutzer ist auf Deiner *Ignorier-Liste*.


----------



## Netghost (5. September 2003)

Worüber regt ihr euch eigentlich alle auf? Über BAM? Der ist doch zum Lachen der typ. Und wenn er anfäng wirklich streß zu machen wird er unseren Semis zum Fraß vorgeworfen und ruhe is  Der is doch nur neidisch das er net hier wohnt. Wir sind nunmal die Macht an der elbe.


----------



## Netghost (5. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von himbeertoni _
> *1)da jetzt immernoch nen paar plätze frei sind und ich aber langsam wissen muss wie viele wir werden ,wollte ich fragen ob wir das we ins lmb stellen wollen........eure meinung bitte
> *



Warum ins lmb stellen? die plätze müssen doch nicht auf Zwang voll werden oder doch? Ich denke das eine kleinere Runde auch ganz nett ist. Ansonsten warte bis zum 15.09 und mach die gruppe dann fest, es sei du brauchts ne längere Vorlaufzeit (reservierung etc). Mit mir mußt du allerdings ganz fest rechnen, selbst wenn mein bike geklaut wird, werde ich kommen, muss mir dann halt eines von dir leihen.  Ausnahme ist nur wenn ich mir was breche oder tot umfall oderso.



> *
> 
> 2) hat jemand noch pmr funkgeräte für das we ?(diese kleinen dies jetzt überall so nachgeschmissen gibt)
> 
> *



Was ist das "pmr"? Hast da bilder von?`



> *
> 3) brauch jemand für das we noch ein mtb? (habe hier was von crossbikes gelesen )
> 
> 4)werde am we mal die heimische strecke zusammen stellen, jemand noch lust dabei zu sein?
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gempi (5. September 2003)

Jo Leute!

Also ich muß schon sagen, ganz schön dünne was hier zurückkommt. Weder inhaltlich noch stilistisch reißen mich (und ich darf sagen "uns") die Beiträge irgendwie vom Hocker, da kommen halt nur die üblichen Durchhalteparolen, Appelle ans Gemeinschaftsgefühl, oder auch, hihi, durchsichtige Herausforderungen zum Faustkampf.

Das Problem ist doch einfach mal folgendes: Die Leute, die sich da für euer Fahr"technik"seminar (auch freihändig und unfallfrei geradeauslaufen will erstmal gelernt sein  ) angemeldet haben, stellen offensichtlich einen repräsentativen Querschnitt durch Hamburgs MTB-Fraktion dar, solche Lutscher gibt's sicher auch woanders (auch in Braunschweig *smiley*  ), nur bei euch lassen sie's ganz gut raushängen. Die eine Häfte hat richtig schöne Bikes, kann allerdings nichtmal ne Schaltung einstellen. Die andere Hälfte fährt ein richtiges Mist-Bike, so mit Dynamo und Gepäckträger am Besten.
Beiden Gruppen gemein ist, das sie offensichtlich GAR NICHTS können, und selbst das nicht mal richtig.
Zum Mountainbiken gehört mehr als Fahrrad kaufen, Helm aufsetzen und "Hier, ich bin dabei!"-Schreien. Krasse Mountainbiker sind se alle, aber nur in irgendwelchen Tourbeschreibungen oder auf der Feierabendrunde unter ihresgleichen (und das auch nur bis zur ersten Abfahrt, falls es mal keinen Chicken-Way gibt). 
Leute wie ihr versauen den Ruf von meinen Hobby, und das kann ich nicht haben. Auf mittlerweile jedem Marathon kann man vor Alias-Bikern nicht mehr treten, die jede Strecke (so sie denn den Namen überhaupt noch verdient) dichtmachen und einem komplett den Spaß versauen.
Wer geilt sich denn auf, wenn unsereiner mal "Guck mal ohne Helm, wie blöde!!!" und "Soooo schnell, was da alles passieren kann..." durch den Wald brettert? Da brauch ich mich auch nicht über 3-Meter-Regelungen wundern, für die meisten reichts ja, Hauptsache Dreck an den Reifen.
Aber wenn man schon unbedingt die trendige Lifestyle-Sau raushängen lassen will, dann hat man gefälligst auch was dafür zu tun, und da stell ich mir keine publikumswirksame Zusammenrottung zum Hütchenspielen vor, sondern da muß man halt mal selbst was für tun. "Iiih, ich hab Angst, ich trau mich nich, was ist wenn ich stürze...."

Nach Mutti rufen zählt nicht, falsches Hobby gewählt. Und das mache ich z.B. Leuten wie dir Himbeertoni  zum Vorwurf, das du sowas auch noch im großen Stil unterstützt.

Das ihr Typen daneben offensichtlich auch noch gar keinen Humor habt (ausser foxi vielleicht), sondern unter Anleitung von eurem Oberkarnickel immer nur kräftig Punkte verteilt, und mich und andere nebenbei über die Maßen mit eurem HH-Gedöns belästigt, macht die Sache nicht wirklich besser.

Ich beantrage hiermit weitere 6 Punkte für mich, und für meine Braunschweiger Kollegen bitte auch noch, Gerechtigkeit muß sein, denn wir sitzen ALLE vorm Rechner und bepissen uns vor Lachen.

In diesem Sinne, Save the trails!


----------



## himbeertoni (5. September 2003)

würdest du mir das auch ins gesicht sagen ????

ich glaube dafür hast du die hosen zu voll   

mfg , toni


----------



## Rabbit (5. September 2003)

Das Thema wurde von mir vorrübergehend geschlossen!


----------



## gage_ (5. September 2003)

... und von mir wieder geoeffnet. Wer die Kommentare von Gempi und BAM nicht lesen moechte, benutze bitte die Ignorierfunktion.

Anonyme Foren-Trolls sind eine Kategorie Mensch, die noch nach uns Hamburger Pseudo-MTB-Lutschern kommt, also wozu aufregen?

Gregor (der sich wehmuetig erinnert, was er mit 23 noch fuer ein toller Hecht war)


----------



## Wraith (5. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gage_ _
> *... und von mir wieder geoeffnet. Wer die Kommentare von Gempi und BAM nicht lesen moechte, benutze bitte die Ignorierfunktion.
> 
> Anonyme Foren-Trolls sind eine Kategorie Mensch, die noch nach uns Hamburger Pseudo-MTB-Lutschern kommt, also wozu aufregen?*



Also, bevor das hier Züge annimmt, die mir leider hinreichend bekannt sind, sollten wir uns den Spaß an unserem (!) Seminar nicht von solchen Spinnern (BAM und die, die meinen in sein Rohr blasen zu müssen) nehmen lassen.

Und ein Krieg über das Öffnen und Schließen dieses Themas dient nur einem - nämlich BAM.

Das Beste ist, wir ignorieren (ob mit oder ohne Liste) BAM und seine Gefolgschaft (sollen sie doch heulen) - wenn sie wirklich so Klasse sind, dürfen sie ruhig kommen und auf dem/den MTB/Trails zeigen, was sie können - und konzentrieren uns wieder auf das Wesentliche 

Meine Stürze 
(Was bin ich aber auch wieder egoistisch heute)

EOD bzgl. der Trolls und Flames.


----------



## himbeertoni (5. September 2003)

jepp, genau so !!!!!!


big greetz, toni


----------



## *blacksheep* (5. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von wraith _
> *... und konzentrieren uns wieder auf das Wesentliche
> 
> *



You got it!

Don´t feed the trolls!  

So long,

Janus


----------



## madbull (5. September 2003)

Für alle, die nicht wissen, was ein Troll ist: Phil's Field Guide to Trolls  

Mit was für einer Gattung wir es bei diesem aktuellen Auftreten zu tun haben - darüber mag sich ein jeder bitte selbst ein Urteil bilden. Oder wir starten eine Umfrage. 

Bei mir sind diese niedlichen Fabelwesen, die dank Internet ihren Weg in unsere reale Welt gefunden haben, natürlich NICHT auf der ignore-Liste; ich lass mir doch nicht entgehen, wie Jungspunde sich in dem Bemühen, ihre selbstgegebene Alpha-Tier-Stellung zu untermauern (hauptsächlich, damit sie es selbst glauben können), zu den Marx-Brothers des Nord-Forums machen. Daher noch einmal ein Dank an die hier aufgetretenen Braunschweiger Trolle für vergnügliche Lese-Minuten! Nur weiter so!


----------



## 11.11.03 BAM (5. September 2003)

> nett geschrieben , hut ab



Weshalb nett geschrieben? Dieses rethorische Kleinod zeugt von einer tieferen Inteligenz, die von euch hier im Forum so schmerzlich vermisst wird.

Ich schlage diesen Beitrag deshalb für den IBC Puhlitzer Preis vor.

250.000 Millionen Braunschweiger können sich nicht irren.

QUOTE]würdest du mir das auch ins gesicht sagen ????[/QUOTE] 



> ich glaube dafür hast du die hosen zu voll



Warum soll er Dir das mit vollen Hosen ins Gesicht sagen? Wohnst Du im klo?

Deine (wenn Du anderer Meinung bist dann hau ich Dir eben auf die Fre) Drohungen sind absolut lächerlich. 
Ich dachte immer Ihr seid so cool.


----------



## Gempi (5. September 2003)

Danke, ich nehme den Preis an!  

Zum Thema 





> ich glaube dafür hast du die hosen zu voll


 wollte ich mich ja erst enthalten, aber nu muß es doch raus.
Ja, ich hab die Hosen zu voll, aber das liegt einzig und allein an meinen dicken Bulleneiern. Deswegen fahr ich auch bergab lieber im Stehen, und flieg nicht so oft auf die Fresse!  

@madbull: Na endlich hab ich auch mal was zu Schmunzeln, mehr von diesen trefflichen Analysen bitte!


Und das verbitte ich mir ja wohl, langsam wird's aber sehr komisch...



> (BAM und die, die meinen in sein Rohr blasen zu müssen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blacksheep* (5. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von BAM _
> * Dieses rethorische Kleinod zeugt von einer tieferen Inteligenz, die von euch hier im Forum so schmerzlich vermisst wird.
> *



Zuerst einmal solltest Du nochmals Deinen Duden zur Hand nehmen und die Schreibweise von "Rhetorik" und "Intelligenz" nachschlagen...  

Naja, das kleine Bisschen INTELigenz welches bei Dir vorzufinden sein mag, ist in der blechernen Kiste unter Deinem Schreibtisch zu suchen...  

Weiter so! Du bist wirklich extrem amüsant!

Gruß,

Janus


----------



## 11.11.03 BAM (5. September 2003)

> Thema vorrübergehend geschlossen!



Der wiederholte Versuch die Beiträge anderer, eigenständiger oder mit dem Makel einer eigenen Meinung behafteter IBC-Mitgleider madigmachen und bei Kritik an den eigenen Beiträgen das Thema sofort zu schliessen, lässt gewisse Schlüsse zu, die sich jeder selbst denken kann und ich an dieser Stelle nicht weiter kommentieren werde!

Das dieses Thema nicht in diesen thread gehört, darüber bin ich mir im klaren, allerdings bin ich der Meinung, das dieses ein-für- alle-mal vielleicht auch auf einer sachlicheren Ebene ausdiskutiert werden sollte, um es dann für alle Zeiten abschliessen zu können.

Ich halte diesen Streit für ziemlich lächerlich und eineige von euch scheinen noch nicht verstanden zu haben, dass es nicht darum geht, eure Veranstaltung schlecht zu machen, sondern das wir unsere Veranstaltungen nach unseren und den Forumskriterien formulieren möchten!

Wie wäre es denn wenn ein eigenes Hamburgforum (nebst Umgebung) eingerichtet wird! Auch gerade weil Ihr soviel postet und das eigentliche Norddeutschlandforum damit unbestreitbar überlastet ist.


BAM


----------



## gage_ (5. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von BAM _
> *Wie wäre es denn wenn ein eigenes Hamburgforum (nebst Umgebung) eingerichtet wird! Auch gerade weil Ihr soviel postet und das eigentliche Norddeutschlandforum damit unbestreitbar überlastet ist.*



Eine Ueberlastung sehen wir im Vergleich zu anderen Lokalforen als noch nicht gegeben. Sorry.

Deine Belastung durch Hamburger waere allerdings bedeutend geringer, wenn Du nicht mehr auf Themen mit der Zeichenfolge "HH" im Betreff zugreifen wuerdest.


----------



## 11.11.03 BAM (5. September 2003)

> ... und von mir wieder geoeffnet. Wer die Kommentare von Gempi und BAM nicht lesen moechte, benutze bitte die Ignorierfunktion.



Zutreffend und so auch i.O.!



> Anonyme Foren-Trolls sind eine Kategorie Mensch, die noch nach uns Hamburger Pseudo-MTB-Lutschern kommt, also wozu aufregen?



Wo ist die Poiente?

Ist Dir schon mal aufgefallen, dass man auf die sachlichen Argumente, die in unseren Beiträgen eingebunden sind von euch keinerlei konstruktive Antwort gekommen ist?

Woran liegt das?

BAM


----------



## 11.11.03 BAM (5. September 2003)

> Naja, das kleine Bisschen INTELigenz welches bei Dir vorzufinden sein mag, ist in der blechernen Kiste unter Deinem Schreibtisch zu suchen...



Wirfst Du Bücher mit Druckfehlern auf den Müll? Wo bleibt die konstruktive Kritik? Superhirn ( Sorry, das musste jetzt raus).



> Weiter so! Du bist wirklich extrem amüsant!



Extremer Sport, extremer Spass!!

Wer zwischen den Lachern Pause macht, lacht am längsten!

BAM


----------



## Edith L. (5. September 2003)

@gage

Als *Hamburger* siehst Du das verständlicherweise anders.

Moderiert wird dieses Forum bereits durch 3 Moderatoren, von denen allein 2 Hamburger sind! 

Schau Dir die Themen im Forum einmal objektiv an. 

Überwiegend spezielle Hamburgthemen! 

Das ist auch nicht damit zu begründen, dass Hamburger nur mehr posten.


MFG


----------



## gage_ (5. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von BAM _
> *Wo ist die Poiente?*



Es gibt keine. So wie die meisten Diskussionen mit und ueber Trolls weder auf neue Erkenntnisse, noch ueberwaeltigende Schenkelklopfer hinauslaufen.

Daher der Hinweis auf die Ignorier-Funktion.



> _Original geschrieben von BAM _
> *Ist Dir schon mal aufgefallen, dass man auf die sachlichen Argumente, die in unseren Beiträgen eingebunden sind von euch keinerlei konstruktive Antwort gekommen ist?
> 
> Woran liegt das?*



Das kann mehrere Gruende haben. Vielleicht hat niemand Lust mit Euch zu reden?

Kann natuerlich auch daran liegen, dass Ihr nicht die ersten smarten Kerle seid, die _in einem Forum_ erklaeren, wer nun die richtigen Biker sind, warum die falschen Biker nerven (oder wer ein Poser ist, wer Style hat, etc.) ... nicht jeder hat das Beduerfnis, das mit solchen Leuten zu eroertern.


----------



## 11.11.03 BAM (5. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gage_ _
> *
> 
> Das kann mehrere Gruende haben. Vielleicht hat niemand Lust mit Euch zu reden?
> ...



Damit können wir gut leben.Es wird aber erwartet das wir auch in Ruhe gelassen werden und nicht jeder Thread der nicht den vorstellungen gewisser überempindlicher Moderatoren entspricht sofort verwarnt oder geschlossen wird. 
Ich verstehe nicht wie Du darauf kommst.Keiner von uns hat irgendjemanden etwas vorgeschrieben.


----------



## gage_ (5. September 2003)

Eddie Lawson .. also wenn Du *Hamburger* schon so dick schreibst, muss ich Dich drauf hinweisen, dass ich kein Hamburger bin, sondern in Hamburg wohne.

Aber wie gesagt, die Menge der gesamten Postings rechtfertigt IMHO noch nicht den Aufwand, den ein neues Forum erzeugt.

BAM ... unabhaengig davon, ob Du in einem von Privatpersonen betriebenen Forum auf irgendwelche Erwartungen pochen kannst - angesichts der Tatsache dass Du und Dein Kumpel sich allergroesste Muehe gegeben haben hier den Leuten ans Bein zu pinkeln - liest sich Dein letzter Beitrag fuer Dich nicht ein wenig seltsam?

P.S: Ist das nicht stressig, sich abwechselnd mit unterschiedlichen Nicks anzumelden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir Gempi (5. September 2003)

Also ich muß schon sagen das gefällt mir. Ich hab 6 Punkte beantragt, und was krieg ich? Deutlich mehr. Ich wünschte alle Leute wären so großzügig wie Rabbit. 

Ich denke aber wir können die Kindergartenkacke jetzt mal sein lassen, ich weiß ja jetzt wer hier der Boss ist, herzlichen Glückwunsch. 

Und genau deswegen wär es wohl nicht verkehrt wenn ihr Hamburger euer eigenes Süppchen kochen würdet. In unseren Threads wird nunmal nicht soviel geschrieben, aber ist man mal nen Tag nicht dabei, ist das Teil schon wieder halb im Datennirvana versackt.

Außerdem hab ich als mündiger deutscher Staatsbürger keine Lust mir vorschreiben zu lassen was ich hier wo wie zu äussern habe. Ich hab aber auch keine Lust auf das Forum zu verzichten. Ich hab aber auch keine Lust hier nur so ein dröges Gute-Laune-Geschreibsel zu verbreiten. Wenn's gefällt dann freu ich mich nochmal ausdrücklich auf euer Fahrtechnikseminar.  

So, reicht auch wieder, nicht das das chronisch wird.

Na denn, darf ich jetzt wieder bei den Großen mitspielen?


----------



## *blacksheep* (5. September 2003)

Hast Du schon mal darüber nachgedacht, vielleicht professionelle Hilfe in Anspruch zu nehmen??  

In Deinem Fall würde sogar Deine (mit Sicherheit gesetzliche) Krankenkasse was dazuzahlen...  

BTW: Deutscher Staatsbürger magst Du zwar sein, aber mündig??? Den Eindruck hast Du bei mir jedenfalls nicht hinterlassen...  

In diesem Sinne,

Gute Besserung wünscht Dir

Janus

P.S. Brauchst nicht antworten, hab Deine diversen Nicks auf Ignore gesetzt.


----------



## Buddy (5. September 2003)

Man Leute, nu hört doch mal auf mit diesem Rumgedisse. Wir sind doch wohl alle erwachsene Menschen, sollte man meinen...

Buddy


----------



## Mira (5. September 2003)

Aber eines muß man doch feststellen:
Jemand, der sich via Computer mit seiner Außenwelt derart intensiv, provokativ und konfrontativ auseinandersetzt, scheint reale menschliche Beziehungen zu scheuen oder/und als unbefriedigend zu erleben und erlebt sich folglich als sozial isoliert - der Computer, bzw. das Internet ist hier das ideale Kommunikationsmedium, um in virtuellen Kommuniktationshandlungen unverbindlich (dh. ohne Konsequenz) die soziale Isolation aufzuheben.
Diese psychologische als auch soziologische Interpretation des Verhaltens in Internetforen u.ä. von einigen NutzerInnen (Beispiel: hier) läßt sich in zahlreichen wissenschaftlichen Studien zum Thema Internet wiederfinden.

Was ich damit sagen will:
Wir sind alle mehr oder weniger sozial desintegriert (weshalb es dieses Forum in dieser Form überhaupt gibt!). Die einen mehr (!!!), die anderen weniger. 

BAM, ohne dich jetzt gleich angepisst zu fühlen (ich kenne dich ja auch gar nicht), denk mal darüber nach, ob du deine Power, die du hier reinsteckst, nicht in (sicherlich) befriedigendere Beziehungen (reale Außenwelt) investieren könntest. Falls nicht - trotzdem weiterhin viel Spaß (Jedem das Seine - Leben und Leben lassen, nicht wahr?


----------



## madbull (5. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mira _
> *...
> Was ich damit sagen will:
> Wir sind alle mehr oder weniger sozial desintegriert (weshalb es dieses Forum in dieser Form überhaupt gibt!). Die einen mehr (!!!), die anderen weniger.
> ...*


Sorry, Mira, aber da muss ich dir vehement widersprechen. Du scherst damit, auch wenn du Abstufungen zulässt, alle über einen Kamm und lässt ebenjene außen vor, die (wie ich) dieses Forum in erster Linie dazu nutzen, UM soziale Kontakte gerade in der realen Außenwelt aufzubauen!!! Ich habe DURCH dieses Forum so viele BikerInnen kennengelernt (die  teilweise sogar zu Freunden wurden), die ich versuche, so oft wie möglich zu treffen, wie ich (ohne Forum) hier NIE auch nur annähernd getroffen hätte (wenn überhaupt einen).
Und ein Studie, die allein die NUTZUNG des Mediums Internet und von Internet-Foren schon als Anzeichen für soziale Desintegration festmacht, ist meiner Meinung nach veraltet und falsch.

Es stimmt sicher, dass einige in der Anonymität des Internets Sachen sagen, die sie so in der realen Außenwelt nie loslassen würden, aber daraus Rückschlüsse auf die Psyche der entsprechenden Person zu ziehen, kann nur tendenziell gelingen und nie durch irgendwelche Studien 100%ig festgemacht werden.  Gerade in diesem Forum, das ja Treffen in der realen Außenwelt als Ziel hat, sind entsprechende Deutungen meiner Meinung nach normalerweise NICHT GENERELL auf Trolle anwendbar. Schließlich gehen ja wohl auch Gempi&Co mit anderen biken (denke ich jedenfalls mal), und zwar wohl kaum weniger als ohne Forum.

Ich sehe ihre Trollerei eher als eine Art Rollenspiel, die ihnen Spaß macht und ihnen die Langeweile vertreibt. 

Also Jungs: Das nächste Mal, wenn ihr merkt (FALLS ihr es merkt), dass es auszuarten scheint wie heute - schnappt euch euer Bike, tretet euch die Seele aus dem Leib und GUT IST!

Und: Warum fahrt ihr nicht einfach mal bei uns mit (oder wir bei euch, egal...)? Eine gemeinsame Deistertour sollte doch wohl kein Problem sein, oder? Und wenn "wir" wirklich zu lahm für euch sein sollten, fahrt ihr eben euer eignes Ding und wir wissen, dass ihr wirklich eine Klasse schneller und besser seid...


----------



## foxi (5. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sir Gempi _
> *. In unseren Threads wird nunmal nicht soviel geschrieben, aber ist man mal nen Tag nicht dabei, ist das Teil schon wieder halb im Datennirvana versackt. *



welcome new member , hier im IBC-Forum  
Ich glaub hier liegt der Hund begraben des unmutes 
In diesem falle kannst einfach die suchfunktion nutzen.
Ferner kannste wenn du deinen thread im Internet Explorer (wenn du ihn nutzt) geöffnet hast auf "Datei" kliksen dann auf "Senden" und zu guter letzt wählst du "Verknüpfung auf den Desktop" und schon ist dein thread ganz schnell wieder da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## himbeertoni (6. September 2003)

1)es macht mich verdammt wütend aber auch traurig ,inbesondere als miturheber des threat`s 
fahrtechnikseminar/workshop, das es so eskalieren musste.......und ich entschuldige mich bei Allen inklusive BAM und Gempi!!!!!

2) wie schon weiter oben vorgeschlagen, biete auch ich BAM wie auch Gempi an, sich konstruktiv an der sache als solches zu beteiligen!

3)sollte ich nach diesem angebot an beide besagte personen weiterhin in irgenteiner form beleidigungen gegen mich oder mir nahe stehende personen erfahren, so werde ich dies nicht weiter hier im forum diskutieren sondern real meine konsequenzen ziehen...

euch allen( auch BAM und Gempi) ein schönes we, toni


----------



## Mira (6. September 2003)

madbull, ich meinte Leute, die sich konfrontativ und provakativ im Netz verhalten.
Ansonsten stimme ich mit Dir, was die Knüpfung von realen Außenkontakten angeht, überein (ist bei mir ja genauso, da ich keine Bikebegeisterten in meinem Freundeskreis habe) - aber genau das belegt ja die These der sozialen Isolation/Deintegration; das Internet als Tor für neue sozial notwendige Kontakte.


----------



## Sir Gempi (6. September 2003)

@Himbeertoni:

Entschuldigung nehm ich gerne an, obwohl du dich eigentlich für nichts entschuldigen mußt. Ich seh das immer noch so wie am Anfang, deswegen werde ich bestimmt auch nicht an eurem Seminar mitmachen, weil ich wie gesagt der Meinung bin, das da die falschen Leute was Falsches ausprobieren.

Aber ihr müßt echt mal davon wegkommen

a) gleich richtig persönlich werden zu wollen
b) immer die andern, die wohl auch was dazu sagen könnten, gleich mit in Schutz zu nehmen. Is mir auch wumpe wenn du meinst BAM is'n Spinner, der BAM wird da schon seine Meinung zu haben, und die dir begreiflich machen.

@Hobbypsychologen: Hier sitzen nicht irgendwelche gestörten Existenzen vorm Rechner, mit denen keiner spielen will, sondern erwachsene Menschen, die jeder auf seinem Gebiet doch gute Erfolge vorweisen können, und die insgeheim hoffen euch Volk bekehren zu können. 

Nach intensivem Disput mit der Forenleitung, die hier ziemlich enttäuscht wenn ich das mal so sagen darf, komme ich maximal zu der Einsicht das Mountainbiken langsam zu nem Pippi-Sport verkommt.

Aber solange es noch so nette Zeitgenossen wie z.B. Janus gibt (ich wette wir stehen alle NICHT auf deiner Ignore-Liste, willst ja acuh wissen wie's weitergeht, gelle?  ), die so richtig eigentlich gar nichts zum Thema beizutragen zu haben, ist das kein Wunder das das so eskaliert.
Aber jetzt weiß man jedenfalls mal wer hier was taugt, und wer nicht.


----------



## gage_ (6. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sir Gempi _
> *Nach intensivem Disput mit der Forenleitung, die hier ziemlich enttäuscht*



Erstmal: Mit der "Forenleitung" (das waere Thomas) hattest Du soweit ich weiss gar keinen Kontakt.

Und ich mach jetzt noch einen letzten Anlauf:

Uns (dem Forumsteam) geht es in erster Linie darum, eine Kommunikationsplattform fuer MTB-Interessierte zu betreiben. Dabei wirken sich bestimmte Dinge stoerend aus, die "erwachsene Menschen" die auch gerne mal aus Gesetzbuechern zitieren eigentlich nicht noetig haben sollten.

Ob das irgendwie was mit erwachsen sein oder freie Meinung tun hat, dass man sich ueber fremde Leute lustig macht, will ich gar nicht diskutieren. Ich als jemand der auf seinem "Gebiet doch gute Erfolge vorweisen" kann, habe sowas nicht noetig und auch keinen Bock drauf.

Aber Aktionen wie das posten im gleichen Thema unter verschiedenen Accounts, irgendwelche Fake Accounts anlegen um ein extra Hamburg-Forum anzufordern etc. zeugen eher von einer gewissen Unreife zumindest im Umgang mit diesem Medium.  

Denkt Ihr im Ernst, Ihr koennt uns fuer bloed verkaufen und wir rollen Euch einen roten Teppich aus weil Ihr so korrekte Biker seid?

Schoenen Gruss,
  Gregor.


----------



## *blacksheep* (7. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sir Gempi _
> *
> Aber solange es noch so nette Zeitgenossen wie z.B. Janus gibt (ich wette wir stehen alle NICHT auf deiner Ignore-Liste, willst ja acuh wissen wie's weitergeht, gelle?  ), die so richtig eigentlich gar nichts zum Thema beizutragen zu haben, ist das kein Wunder das das so eskaliert.*



LOL... bis eben warst Du auf meiner Ignore-List, jedoch liest meine Freundin hier auch mit und daher wurde ich auf Deine interessante These hier aufmerksam... Jetzt bist Du nicht mehr auf meiner Ignore-List. 

Nun denn, Du erwartest doch nicht allen Ernstes, daß ich angesichts Eurer pubertären, respektlosen und unverschämten, im vermeintlichen Schutze der Anonymität getätigten Ergüsse mit KONSTRUKTIVER KRITK reagiere?? Ich jedenfalls habe von Dir noch nicht einen inhaltlich gehaltvollen Satz gelesen.



> *
> Aber jetzt weiß man jedenfalls mal wer hier was taugt, und wer nicht. *




Quod erat demonstrandum! Du und Deinesgleichen habt Euch schon lange vor Entstehung dieses Threads ins Aus geschossen.


----------



## Sir Gempi (7. September 2003)

@gage: Hmm, genau so wie du von Zitaten aus Gesetzestexten erfährst, erfahre ich von Disputen mit der Forenleitung, und dank Zitat-Funktion ist man da ja immer ganz gut im Bilde, teaminterne Kommunikation halt.

Jetzt hört mal auf mit diesem Rumgereite auf irgendwelchen Fake-Accounts, Mr. Omen war ein netter Scherz am Rande, wär auch ziemlich billig gewesen wenn da einer drauf reingefallen wäre. Die restlichen "Fake-Accounts" alledings freuen sich schon diebisch auf die nächste Tour, und werden kräftig abklatschen, und das hat bestimmt nix mit ner gespaltenen Persönlichkeit zu tun.

Aber die Konfliktfähigkeit läßt doch schon arg zu wünschen übrig, bestes Beispiel siehe ein Post höher.  Wenn ich so nen Spruch gemacht hätte, wär ich inzwischen schon "Sir Gempi II". Aber Janus, das geht voll in Ordnung, von mir kann man auch nicht mehr erwarten...  

Korrekte Biker sind wir schon, gibt deutlich korrektere, aber auch viel unkorrektere. Der Kern dessen, was ich euch eigentlich begreiflich machen will, ist das ihr euch in den Augen eines korrekten Bikers mit euren Touren (die ne höhere Ausfallrate als ein Verzögerungsgefecht an der Ostfront zu haben scheinen) und solchen Aktionen wie "Fahrtechnikseminar für Einsteiger" selbst der Lächerlichkeit preisgebt. Is mir schon klar das ihr das anders seht, die Masse (zumindest in diesem Forum) ist ja von der Art des Mountainbikens obviously völlig begeistert, aber ich finde das ist so nicht rechtens und nicht im Sinne des Erfinders.
Und das solche Meinung, die, wenn man sich mal die Mühe gemacht hätte anständig zu lesen, gerade aus den prämierten Eingangspostings hervorsticht, von euch nicht akzeptiert wird, na schick.
Aber hier gleich die grobe Kelle rauszuholen, weil man sich nicht anders zu helfen weiß, das ist arm. Nicht einer, aber auch nicht einer, versucht mal zu argumentieren, so a la "Ich bin Vietnamveteran, und mit nur noch einem Bein kann ich nicht mehr so schnell" oder einfach nur "Ey, wir sind nunmal dröge Typen, denen es einfach gefällt locker durch den Wald zu rollen."

Ich könnt euch noch tausend schöne Sprüche an Kopf kloppen, "Getroffene Hunde bellen!", "Wer frei von Schuld ist, der werfe..." Wir können uns das echt erlauben, weil hier auch noch im fortgeschritten Alter Mountainbiking im Sinne des Wortes betrieben wird, und nicht so'n Versuch, der mir, würde ich es live erleben, das Wasser in die Augen treiben würde.

Was ich hier so lese könnt ihr glatt nen Exklusivvertrag mit dem Klinikum Harburg (Entschuldigung das ich das jetzt immer so explizit auf HH münze) machen, sowas passiert hier komischerweise??? nicht.
Ihr wißt schon ganz genau das da was dran ist, und wenn mit dem ganzen Orlok hier (der uns wirklich viel Spaß gebracht hat, DANKE!!!) zumindest mal ein Denkanstoß gegeben ist, muß ich wohl schon zufrieden sein. 
Ich würde ganz gerne solche Sonntagsfahrer verbieten, aber das geht leider nicht, deswegen muß ich euch leider solange zuquatschen bis ihr es begreift. Oder bis eure Nummer im Klinikum aufgerufen wird...


----------



## gage_ (7. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sir Gempi _
> *Korrekte Biker sind wir schon, gibt deutlich korrektere, aber auch viel unkorrektere. Der Kern dessen, was ich euch eigentlich begreiflich machen will, ist das ihr euch in den Augen eines korrekten Bikers mit euren Touren (die ne höhere Ausfallrate als ein Verzögerungsgefecht an der Ostfront zu haben scheinen) und solchen Aktionen wie "Fahrtechnikseminar für Einsteiger" selbst der Lächerlichkeit preisgebt.*



Das habt Ihr nun schon in so vielen Themen auf vielfaeltige Weise zum Ausdruck gebracht - ich glaube man kann das jetzt als bekannt voraussetzen.

Ich kann nur fuer mich sagen, dass mir relativ ladde ist, ob Ihr ueber mich lacht oder ob ich jetzt ein korrekter Biker bin. Aber eins hast Du einfach nicht begriffen:

Eure Performance hat niemandem einen Grund geliefert, Euer Anliegen zu hoeren geschweige denn sich damit auseinanderzusetzen oder gar Konsequenzen daraus zu ziehen. Jetzt?

Habe mal eine praegnante Zusammenfassung der Netiquette wo gelesen:

*Nobody likes big mouthed strangers.*

Viel Spass bei Eurer Tour


----------



## rob (7. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Eddie Lawson _
> *Moderiert wird dieses Forum bereits durch 3 Moderatoren, von denen allein 2 Hamburger sind!
> 
> Schau Dir die Themen im Forum einmal objektiv an.
> ...


mit ein wenig überlegung lässt sich diese selbstverständlichkeit sehr einfach erklären. 
in hamburg und umgebung wohnen zum einen fast die hälfte der gesamten einwohner niedersachsen, was zu einem besonderen schwerpunkt dieser region führt. zum zweiten ist das soziale netz in hamburg deutlich engmaschiger und die stdadt wirkt wegen ihrer größe als konzentrationsfaktor, u.a. auch fürs mountainbiken. in hamburg wird es wohl pro einwohner mehr biker geben als im restlichen niedersachen und auch als in braunschweig. außerdem spricht sich ein solches internetforum aufgrund der engmaschigen und weitverknüpften sozialen kontakte schneller rum als auf dem land.

abgesehen davon gibt es im norddeutschlandforum auch noch andere regionale themen. man muss nur etwas suchen. aber wenn man aus einer der langweiligsten städte deutschlands kommt ist man da bestimmt sehr schnell gefrustet, kann ich verstehen.

nacht


----------



## *blacksheep* (7. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sir Gempi _
> *Aber Janus, das geht voll in Ordnung, von mir kann man auch nicht mehr erwarten...
> *



Sach ich doch!      

 

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## Ropatt (7. September 2003)

EDIT

eben wollt ich was schreiben und dann hab ich gesehen, dass das dumme zeug noch eine weitere seite in anspruch nimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Netghost (7. September 2003)

> Korrekte Biker sind wir schon, gibt deutlich korrektere, aber auch viel unkorrektere. Der Kern dessen, was ich euch eigentlich begreiflich machen will, ist das ihr euch in den Augen eines korrekten Bikers mit euren Touren (die ne höhere Ausfallrate als ein Verzögerungsgefecht an der Ostfront zu haben scheinen) und solchen Aktionen wie "Fahrtechnikseminar für Einsteiger" selbst der Lächerlichkeit preisgebt.



Was ist in deine Augen bitte ein korrekter Biker? Und warum, sollten sich leute die wissen das sie nicht die technikcracks sind und die ansonsten kaum möglichkeit haben "richtige" Fahrtechniken zu lernen, sich der Lächerlichkeit preisgeben? Nur weil sie bereits sind von Erfahreren Biker Ratschläge entgegenzunehmen? Sollen wir uns alle die Schlüsselbeine oder schlimmeres brechen bevor wir wissen wie man am besten eine Wurzel in Voller Fahrt nimmt? Ist es das was du unter "korrekter Biker" verstehst? Jemand der Jahrelang in verblendeter Selbstüberschätzung sich alles mögliche gebrochen hat nur um beim ersten "echten" Rennen festzustellen das er es Jahrelang völlig falsch gemacht hat? 



> Is mir schon klar das ihr das anders seht, die Masse (zumindest in diesem Forum) ist ja von der Art des Mountainbikens obviously völlig begeistert, aber ich finde das ist so nicht rechtens und nicht im Sinne des Erfinders.



Wer bitte bist du als das *DU* dir anmasst zu entscheiden ob das, was wir unter MTB verstehen, rechtens ist oder nicht. Eine Eigenschaft die einem ECHTEN Biker (wie übrigens jedem Profi, gleich welcher Richtung), durch seine Erfahrung schon längst ausgetrieben wurde. Wobei Ausnahmen sollen ja bekanntlich die regel bestätigen. (was ich inbrünstig nicht hoffe, du wärst eine blamage für alle Bikenden Profis) 



> Und das solche Meinung, die, wenn man sich mal die Mühe gemacht hätte anständig zu lesen, gerade aus den prämierten Eingangspostings hervorsticht, von euch nicht akzeptiert wird, na schick.
> Aber hier gleich die grobe Kelle rauszuholen, weil man sich nicht anders zu helfen weiß, das ist arm. Nicht einer, aber auch nicht einer, versucht mal zu argumentieren, so a la "Ich bin Vietnamveteran, und mit nur noch einem Bein kann ich nicht mehr so schnell" oder einfach nur "Ey, wir sind nunmal dröge Typen, denen es einfach gefällt locker durch den Wald zu rollen."



Warum sollten wir mit dingen argumentieren die einfach unwahr sind? Ich kenne keine Invaliden hier und das wir nur "durch den Wald rollen" denke ich trifft nicht für alle zu Es gibt hier in der Hamburg Szene vileicht zwei oder drei leute die regelmässig an rennen teilnehmen und auch dahingehend trainieren, der rest ist Hobbybiker und hat dementsprechend wenig Kondition und Erfahrung. Und die Tatsache das sich soviele an diesem Kurs beteiligen wollen spricht dafür das sie sich dessen durchaus bewusst sind. 
Was an deinem Postings aufregt ist deine selbstherrliche Art nach dem Motto "Hach was bin ich doch für ein toller Hecht" und ich denke, viele hier würde einem Rennen mit dir mit Mordlüsternden Glitzern in den Augen zustimmen nur um dir entweder deine riesen Klappe zu stopfen oder zu erkennen das es eben auch (hier bitte ein wort eigener wahl für einen Netten und sehr beliebten mitmenschen einsetzen) gibt die besser sind als man selber. Was dich imho im übrigen auch noch von einem "korrekten Biker" unterscheidet, ist die Tatsache das dich unser Treiben aufregt. Der Grundtenor in der Szene lautet nämlich "Leben und leben lassen" Diszilpinübergreifend(!) und selbst ich, der noch neu ist, hab das bereits begriffen. Ergo kannst du kein "echter Biker" sein, sonst würdest du hier nicht rumtrollen.

/: wir wollen ja schliesslich sachlich bleiben...


----------



## gage_ (7. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Netghost _
> *Somit bist du für mich nur das was ich geringschätzig als ...*



Ich denke dass in dieser Diskussion auf beiden Seiten evtl. vorhandene sachliche Inhalte deutlich an Sichtbarkeit gewinnen koennten, wenn alle von gegenseitigen Betitelungen Abstand nehmen.


----------



## Edith L. (7. September 2003)

Alle ganz schön vernagelt hier. Ein einziger Krampf!

Es mangelt nicht nur hinsichtlich der Betitelungen an Sachlichkeit.

Rob hat es! 

Der Hamburger Klüngel setzt sich fort und scheint sich ja nicht nur auf die Offiziellen der Stadt zu beschränken. Fragt sich nur, ob dies von unten oder von den Oberen nach unten getragen wird.    

P.S: 

Zur Aufklärung: Ich bin eine eigene Identität und nicht "BAM", "Der B","Sir Gempi" oder sonst jemand.

Verstehe auch nicht, weshalb man hier nicht unter Synonym auftreten soll. Macht jeder hier, oder täuscht das! 

Ich leide auch nicht an sozialer Kontaktarmut. Mein Hobby ist jedenfalls nicht die Hobbypsychologie oder-soziologie!


Mfg

Eddie Lawson


----------



## Edith L. (7. September 2003)

Bevor ich es vergesse, das Fahrtechnikseminar ist mir übrigens  vollkommen egal!

Wer meint, das ihn das weiter bringt bitte schön. Viel Spass und Hals und Beinbruch!    

Bin mal gespannt, wer das nun wieder falsch verstehen möchte!


----------



## Edith L. (7. September 2003)

...und es sollten sich hier vielleicht mal ein (ige) Mitglied (er) um die 30 darum kümmern, anstatt unschickliche Beiträge abzuliefern und diese Fähigkeit offenbar auch nur in lustiger, geselliger und angeheiterter Stimmung aufbringen zu können,  ihr Studium abschliessen, anstatt das Geld ihrer Eltern weiter zu verprassen.

!!!!!Denn, das Studium sollte nicht länger dauern als das Leben!!! 

Vielleicht kann das auch die mitlesende Freundin übersetzen! 

In diesem Sinne: 

Einfach nur LOL   

Und nun zur Sachlichkeit zurückkehrend und mit der den jeweiligen Forumsmitgliedern gebührenden Hochachtung

Eddie Lawson


----------



## 11.11.03 BAM (7. September 2003)

Hi Hamburgers

Ist ja klasse. DA befolgt man brav Eure Ratschläge und geht bei so einem Mistwetter biken, währentdessen sitzt Ihr im trockenen und spielt lustige " Ja um welches Thema ging es denn gleich noch? " Ratespiele. Habe beim einlesen in den Thread komplett den Überblick verloren worum es hier überhaupt noch geht. Liest sich für mich ein bisschen wie " Eigentlich will ich mich ja garnicht mit Euch streiten, aber Ihr habt angefangen und ich mag nicht als erster aufhören". Deswegen möchte ich ( und meine 397 Scheinexistenzen allein in diesem Forum ) dieses "unbekannte" Thema gerne beenden und ein neues beginnen.       Achtung!!!     
Ab hier neues Thema. Hallo Toni, Deine Entschuldigung wird gerne angenommen obwohl sie garnicht notwendig war. Wir hier im "tiefen " Norden lesen nicht so heiss wie im Eifer des Gefechts manchmal geschrieben wird. Viel Spass bei Deiner Veranstaltung. (Ernst gemeint) Für die Unwissenden hier im Forum.
 Hallo mad- Bull, da DU mit analytischer Präzission ( Oh mein gott, habe ich das geschrieben?) der recht simplen Lösung, es geht um Spass, am nächsten gekommen bist, hast Du den ersten Preis gewonnen . Ich nehme Dein Angebot für die Deistertour an. Allerdings kann ich dabei auf den Wettbewerb" Wer ist der coolste Biker im ganzen Land " gerne verzichten.



In diesem Sinne "Happy Trails" BAM


----------



## gage_ (8. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Eddie Lawson _
> *Der Hamburger Klüngel setzt sich fort und scheint sich ja nicht nur auf die Offiziellen der Stadt zu beschränken.*



Ja, und es muessen Leute mit der ideologischen Reinheit eines Ronald B. Schills kommen, um der Menschheit diesen Missstand vor Augen zu fuehren!

Was ich mich die ganze Zeit frage: Wie kommt es, dass hier im Forum niemand aus Kiel, Lueneburg oder Hannover diese furchtbaren Probleme mit Hamburgern hat?

Und meine Fresse, wenn Ihr mit den Hamburger Moderatoren nicht klarkommt, dann wendet Euch eben an ChriZ ... vorher wuerde ich an Eurer Stelle allerdings trotzdem noch mal in mich gehen, was ich von Leuten erwarten kann denen ich mit Pauschalurteilen und Respektlosigkeit entgegentrete.


----------



## Edith L. (8. September 2003)

Hallo!!!!!!

Lesen!!!!

Wird nicht weiter "endlos" ausdiskutiert, da unübersichtlich und unfruchtbar!

Thema sollte -von allen Seiten- daher beendet werden!!! 

Schliesse mich da BAM an!

Also keine weiteren Ausbrüche, bringt nix!

MFG
Eddie Lawson


----------



## Beppo (8. September 2003)

...der Schlußpunkt:






                                                                   . 






Gruß, Beppo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gage_ (8. September 2003)

Dann mach ich den Laden gleich mal dicht, dass kein Nachzuegler auf die Idee kommt, hier nochmal verbal reintreten zu wollen ...


----------

